# Arrangement for God Bless the Child



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a good solo arrangement for God Bless the Child? I was thinking about playing it for a Christening and I've only got about a month to get it done.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

This should get you started: http://www.guitaretab.com/b/blood-sweat-and-tears/1861.html


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Robert Conti has one for that tune as well. It may even have been in Just Jazz Guitar Magazine.


----------

